
The Murder of Junko Furuta - afiori
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Junko_Furuta
======
afiori
Some time ago I was reading a book, in a chapter there is a vivid description
of a judeo-christian Hell. Both the author and the person reading the
audiobook version felt the need to add trigger warning. In the case of the
audiobook version the reader almost said that he regretted reading that
chapter.

A bit before that I encountered this story, for me it will always be proof
that it is possible to summon hell on earth.

